# BLACK DRUM More Like 15" Sub Woofer



## Bait Master (Jan 8, 2009)

Out fishin' at Graffiti Bridge and could not believe my eye's when some guy's pull up and 10 minutes later their buddy is pulling a 41 BLACK DRUM out of the water under the bridge. This thing could not have been swimming in water as deep as the fish was thick. Sounded Like a 15" Sub Woofer it had so much bass. I will try to post a pic today.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey bud..I already posted it..It was nice to meet you..and it did sound like a subwoofer!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

nice one:clap


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

it ate the biggest fiddler this side of ar-kansas


----------

